# JL Audio 8W6 For Sale - Old School Sub in Excellent Condition!



## ericwg (Aug 16, 2011)

Please check out my auction for a single JL Audio 8W6 on EBay. All the details and history of the sub are in the item description. Thanks for viewing!

As I cannot paste a link into this post (new to the forum), please visit EBay and search for item #*150649227363*. 

-Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

1 JL AUDIO 8W6 SUBWOOFER - OLD SCHOOL SUB LIKE NEW!!! | eBay


If you had the trio for sale I would prob be all over them. Been waiting for a trio in good condition to come up. GL on the sale.


----------



## ericwg (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, I totally understand and wish I had the others to sell with this one. Unfortunately, the other three original subs went with the Camaro when I sold it. On the other hand, I figured this would be a good opportunity for someone looking to grab a good single sub for fairly cheap, for which to build a small enclosure to accompany a decent stock stereo lacking a sub. Since I found this sub, I've actually been thinking about building an enclosure for the JL to put in my wife's Buick Enclave, which has a decent Bose 10 speaker 5.1 factory system but absolutely no bottom end (if there's a sub or not). I could buy a good, used (cheap) bass amp on EBay or here to run it, thus, for minimal expense, could fill out the factory system. But, this will require me to tie into the factory system which I would have to figure out how to do, and take apart the interior to wire up the amp, both of which my wife would NOT be happy about.  If the sub doesn't sell, I guess I'll give this some more thought. Until then, hopefully I can find someone that's considering the same thing I am, but is ready to move on it now and just needs the sub.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking for an upgrade to my bose sub in my maxima...this is dual 6 no?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

foreman said:


> Looking for an upgrade to my bose sub in my maxima...this is dual 6 no?


It is. Thats the only way the W6 came.


----------

